
Lee Sedol will let his daughter learn from AlphaGo - jonbaer
http://www.china.org.cn/sports/2016-06/27/content_38752884.htm
======
apetresc
I feel certain that something is being lost in translation here. At face value
it seems like a crazy thing to announce - of course, who _wouldn 't_ let their
daughter play a board game against a computer?

Whether she has professional aspirations or not, it seems completely harmless.

